# 4/11/11 pomp limit !!!



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

great day to be on the water , gave it a shot and scored big !!
no june grass no catfish , fleas all over the place 










we bagged a total of 9 lost 2 , here's my limit 









:yes:


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Very nice can't wait to get after em this weekend


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

did you gig em?


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Congrates man always feel good when you get your limit sweet catch:clapping:thumbsup:


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

overkill said:


> did you gig em?


haha i wish i was that fast with a gig . choppedliver went with me , he landed a 3 1/2 pound pomp "stud"

thanx to all


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

Johnson Beach or Pensacola Beach?


----------



## regina86 (Mar 22, 2011)

Very nice score


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

FishinFreak said:


> Johnson Beach or Pensacola Beach?


Brian , johnson beach , pcola side has to much june grass already , its just a hop skip and a jump for u anyways !


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Congrats ......nice catch


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice catch. I could use some lessons, I have yet to land my 1st Pomp.


----------

